# The God Hand(berserk)vs the Cenobites(hellraiser)



## TheSeaDevil (Dec 27, 2012)

First lets get to feats. The God Hand are clearly mid levels reality warpers they can also control casualty. Void can open up a dimensional mirror that reflects attacks,Femto has very stong telekenisis ,Ubik can control the time dimension,conrad can control rats and spread illness,and slan can manifest in the physical world.  

 Both God Hand and cenobites can soulfuck people, have some probability manipulation, are immune to earthly wepons. The God Hands where also hinted at to have erased a city from existance in one day. 

The Cenobites as stated before can soul fuck people, have very low casualty control,taint human life and twist it making it demonic,they can minifest chains from shadows(low level reality warping),also worth noting is that they can revive a dead perosn as long as they where the ones that killed him/her. 

Conditions
The God Hand cannot use there casualty manipulation its a straight up fight.
Both parties can harm each other.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 27, 2012)

God hand wins,them have much more broken abilities than cenobites and every god hand have some probability manipulation,and everyone look like intangible and non-corporeal them take this easy.


----------



## TheSeaDevil (Dec 28, 2012)

lokoxDZz said:


> God hand wins,them have much more broken abilities than cenobites and every god hand have some probability manipulation,and everyone look like intangible and non-corporeal them take this easy.


I forgot to mention that the cenobites are also incorporeal but idk the God Hand still take this match no effort. Due to more raw power


----------



## TheWhiteDevil (Dec 28, 2012)

if you knew the answer why did you make the thread


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Dec 28, 2012)

TheWhiteDevil said:


> if you knew the answer why did you make the thread



Because 2012


----------



## TheSeaDevil (Dec 28, 2012)

TheWhiteDevil said:


> if you knew the answer why did you make the thread


The Cenobites have almost all of the same abilities as the God Hand, the God Hand just win due to having a higher tier of said powers. There's also the whole angels>demons thing that also make the God Hands chances of winning a lot higher. But since the cenobites are essentially upgraded demons I think its a tie


----------



## TheSeaDevil (Dec 28, 2012)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Because 2012


LOL but sorry Kim kardashian never got a Nobel peace prize so I knew the world wouldn't end


----------



## TheWhiteDevil (Dec 28, 2012)

again you know the answer

so just get the thread locked and quit embarrassing yourself


----------



## TheSeaDevil (Dec 28, 2012)

TheWhiteDevil said:


> again you know the answer
> 
> so just get the thread locked and quit embarrassing yourself


your wright I was being stupid. It was only after posting the thread did I realize that the cenobites stood no chance. So I added some conditions.


----------

